
Maze Generation: Recursive Backtracking - llambda
http://weblog.jamisbuck.org/2010/12/27/maze-generation-recursive-backtracking#content
======
gryphon65
I wanted to comment on the blog but the comment link seems broken.

This is basically the algorithm I use however instead of using a recursive
call I have a variable that keeps track of the current position. When I run in
to a dead end and need to backtrack I mark the cell with a special backtrack
flag and find the only neighboring cell that I can move back to that does not
have the backtrack flag.

